

What do you think of my social app? - troquerre
http://www.fmcplease.com
I created a simple web app to allow you to like your facebook friends that are crushes and see which crushes like you back. If your crush likes you back, then you both get notified. And if your crush doesn&#x27;t like you back your crush will not find out that you like them.
======
apa-sl
err, isn't it SLIGHTLY similar to Tinder app?

~~~
troquerre
Yes, it is. But the difference is this is with your facebook friends so that
you can actually find out who likes you back in real life.

